# We're going on a trip



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

We're going to Laughlin, NV this weekend and the Red Rocket is taking us. Looking for any tips from an EV standpoint on where to go, where to charge, what to expect.

We're staying at the Colorado Belle and I've already scoped out the destination charger right by the valet (sweet!), any idea how much that's used?


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

RocketRay said:


> We're going to Laughlin, NV this weekend and the Red Rocket is taking us. Looking for any tips from an EV standpoint on where to go, where to charge, what to expect.
> 
> We're staying at the Colorado Belle and I've already scoped out the destination charger right by the valet (sweet!), any idea how much that's used?


Try looking up that destination charger on Plugshare (https://www.plugshare.com/) and see what people have said about it.

BTW, Plugshare is a great app to have when traveling. It tells you where _all _the chargers are with reports from people who have used them. Make sure you have your adapter with you.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RocketRay said:


> We're staying at the Colorado Belle and I've already scoped out the destination charger right by the valet (sweet!), any idea how much that's used?


you can check that charger on Plugshare and see what others have experienced. It does look like there is just a single Destination Charger, and there is this note included:


> _Charger stations are not necessarily EV only. Either side of the units are Disabled Parking. It may be worth calling the valet and seeing if they can cone off a space for your arrival. For what it is worth, the cords are long. Right in front, on the back side of the valet waiting booth. Does not require valet._


there's also a single one at the Edgewater Casino next door as well.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

And... on a side note, don't forget about the new energy app in the car! It gives you great information as you drive on your energy consumption and prediction of battery remaining


----------



## Lisaellis (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey, enjoy your trip and have fun. May this trip become a good memory for you.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

I should update this. Trip went fine, the car was a dream on a long drive like that.

We supercharged at Barstow both ways and Needles once. Never waited for the car, charging was always done before we were ready to go.

The Colorado Belle had two chargers, one Tesla, the other J1772. On arrival both were taken, one by a Bolt, the other by a Volt who *wasn't charging*. Charged at the Edgewater instead. Next day charged at the CB with no problems.

Total mileage on the trip was 661 miles, total supercharging costs were $28.

Next up: Denver!


----------

